# Gorge 24mm BF RDA : First build



## KZOR (20/6/17)

Build : Framed staple 3.5mm (2x26ga, 6 x 0.4mm ribbons , 38ga)
Ohms : 0.14

Actually impressed by the flavour from this 24mm SS version. Did not expect it to be that flavourful. Still not the quality of the Hadaly though but a better experience than the Pulse (for me).
Building is a easy task and airflow gigantus. 
Hard to oversquonk and no leaking through the airholes when done correctly.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## daniel craig (20/6/17)

@KZOR where did you get this from? It looks promising


----------



## KZOR (20/6/17)

daniel craig said:


> where did you get this from?


https://www.vcorpvaping.co.za/collections/rda/products/advkengorgerda


----------



## JsPLAYn (21/6/17)

Shweet potatoes ... is there a review on you tube? ...


----------



## KZOR (21/6/17)

JsPLAYn said:


> is there a review on you tube?


Let me know if you guys are keen on me doing one.


----------



## JsPLAYn (21/6/17)

To be honest @KZOR ..Whether I'm interested or not in the item u reviewing, I still enjoy ur reviews.. has a leka SA smaak to it. . Ur honesty ,commitment and banter keeps it interesting .. 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Scouse45 (21/6/17)

I'd like u to do one kzor I got one but maybe some ideas of best build and such. Seems best for squonking which works perfectly for me.


----------



## Lee (21/6/17)

KZOR said:


> Let me know if you guys are keen on me doing one.


Always

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB (21/6/17)

Interesting, this looks very similar to the Oumier Wasp, just a bit larger. But the idea of having a BF with single coil running between two solid posts that take up almost all the chamber space, with the airflow inlets drilled through the posts, is the same. The Gorge's airflows run at an angle, the Wasp's airflow comes in directly from the side. There is also a slight difference in the mounting holes, with the Gorge's being open channels. But other than that, same same. They even have the same PEI top cap. I wonder if the two companies are affiliated under an umbrella company?


----------

